# The Trans-Allegheny Lunatic Asylum - Haunted Photo Shoot



## JeremyMcG (Sep 6, 2014)

Got a chances to get inside an old mental hospital.  
It happens the be the 2nd largest cut sandstone building in the world - the first being the Kremlin...
I'm not terribly pleased with how these photos came out and I need a lot of practice on this - so I am going to go in with a guide in October and do long exposure, low-light photos of this place.  Should prove entertaining at the least:


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow... what a place.  I would kill to be able to get into a place like that for a day (or ten).  Nicely captured.  Looking forward to round two.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice.  Looking forward to the next round.



tirediron said:


> I would kill to be able to get into a place like that for a day (or ten).


Been there, done that; not much fun at all.  Oh, you mean to *photograph*?  That might be worthwhile.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 6, 2014)

In cases like this it is best to shoot every scene in multiple exposures of shots under and over exposed. That way you'll have a lot of dynamic range and do interesting things with the pictures.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 6, 2014)

Man, that place looks spooky!  I don't think I would go In there after dark...

I like the second to last photo of the hallway.


----------



## tlrc (Sep 6, 2014)

That's so awesome. #8 is seriously creepy. I was on their website just the other day reading about their photography tours. Sounds fun!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 7, 2014)

Cool place! I like the doll in the cradle, it looks so undisturbed, yet so old...as tlrc said, "seriously creepy"! I also like the first shot, the clear blue sky and bright white tower in contrast to the the dark, dreary building below. Looking forward to the next set.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 7, 2014)

All it needs is a clown standing in the shadows.


----------



## JeremyMcG (Sep 7, 2014)

snowbear said:


> All it needs is a clown standing in the shadows.




Oh no. 
I detest clowns.  Had there been one in that place when I was shooting - I would have stabbed it with a piece of broken lumber then I would have probably jumped out a window...


----------



## JeremyMcG (Sep 7, 2014)

added a few more in the op


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 7, 2014)

That first doll photo is pretty freakin creepy

Just curious, how did you get access?


----------



## JeremyMcG (Sep 7, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> That first doll photo is pretty freakin creepy
> 
> Just curious, how did you get access?




Thank you.  

Here is the information on the hospital - they give tours....

HISTORY AND HERITAGE TRAVEL IN WEST VIRGINIA TRANS-ALLEGHENY LUNATIC ASYLUM


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2014)

That's a great place for using a couple of off camera flash units.


----------



## JeremyMcG (Sep 7, 2014)

KmH said:


> That's a great place for using a couple of off camera flash units.




I'm sure.  I don't own a speedlite, external flash or anything of the sort. My budget just doesn't have that written into it at the moment.  
I'm lucky to get what I get (photo wise) when I get it and I can't remember a time when I used the built-in flash on the camera itself.  
I did get a couple soft boxes for my house to play around with so I can start to learn lighting - but I have never once used a hot shoe adapter / flash in my life.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 7, 2014)

JeremyMcG said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great place for using a couple of off camera flash units.
> ...



Seeing as that place was dark, you could close your aperture more, shoot at long exposure then paint your subject with a little $5 flashlight. The other methods i do it is shoot many over and underexposed, then in post i combine them without introducing noise by messing around with the single raw files exposure too much.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 7, 2014)

I went there about a year ago and loved it.  I do plan to go back and do one of the overnight stays so I have more time.  Doing the day tour was kinda rushed and everyone else in the group was being pushy (walk right in front of you just as you take a photo etc), I just ended up with some real crappy people in my tour group.  There is definitely a lot of potential in this place.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2014)

yet another haunted sanitarium.


----------



## JeremyMcG (Sep 7, 2014)

unpopular said:


> yet another haunted sanitarium.



The epitome of Eyeore...


----------

